# The Artist Behind King's Crown & Suicide Bunny Eliquids



## Alex (29/7/14)

*Meet ‘Pip The Bunny’, The Artist Behind King’s Crown & Suicide Bunny eLiquids*



For those of you in the know, _*Suicide Bunny eLiquids*_ have exploded onto the US vaping scene just under a year ago, taking the e liquid market to new and uncharted territories. For those of you who don’t know about Suicide Bunny… well, you’re just missing out! The delicate, yet complex flavours are some of our favourite in the Vape Club office and many eliquid reviewers around the world have said great things about these gourmet eliquids; don’t just take our word for it though, see the youtube and forum reviews for yourselves:
_Youtube’s reviews of Suicide Bunny’s Mother’s Milk by DhimVapes; Derailed by Convicted Vapes, My Vaping Reviews review of DeRailed._
Like a true artist, the creator of Suicide Bunny didn’t stop creating and has been working away on her next master piece. The result is King’s Crown eLiquid, a new range of 4 new gourmet flavours with at least 70% VG which means more clouds for us Brits!
To celebrate the release of King’s Crown eliquid in the UK, it was time to meet the mysterious character behind these gourmet eliquid creations. Affectionately known as ‘_*Pip The Bunny*_’, Pip is now becoming a vaping celebrity. She frequently visits vaping festivals and meets in the USA, much to their delight of the vaping community.
We globe hopped on the internet and found Pip. A Texan mixer, mother and wife almost exclusively fashioning a smile. Pip was quick to get in touch to take part in an interview with the team at Vape Club, here is the outcome:
*Vape Club: So… how long have you been vaping and how did you first get get in to it?*

_Pip: I have been vaping for three years. I first got into vaping when I was seeking a way to quit smoking. I began as many do, an ego kit from my local vape shop. The very first vape was a house liquid called Zombie Crunch from my local vape shop._
*Recently in an interview, you described making e juice your art and what you love to do. What inspired you to mix your own juices?*

_You are correct, for me mixing liquid is an art. *The inspiration to begin this journey came from my husband.* He was struggling to quit smoking, even after ordering every liquid that we could. I began to research the process of making e-liquid. After a lot of research and conversations with PG, VG, Nic, and flavoring manufacturers, I felt confident in starting to mix. *I never intended to create a business,* I just simply wanted one person to quit smoking. Before I started creating liquid I loved painting. Mixing is my new creative outlet._
*How long did it take to realise you were quiet the mixing chef? How did you transition from making juices for yourself to creating the now infamous Suicide Bunny juices?*

_I would vape my creations at local vape meets. When people tried them, they would smile and ask, “What is that?!” After I saw such a positive response, I decided that my liquids could potentially help thousands of people quit smoking, so I decided to release them._
*?Why ‘Suicide Bunny’ and how did the imagery and logo evolve?*

_ The “suicide” is inspired by suicide girls. I think tattoos are beautiful forms of art and self expression. I wanted to show these beautiful images on my labels. The “bunny” comes from me. My husband has always called me a bunny (like the energizer bunny) because I never quit working._
*Was there a particular juice or flavour you discovered that ”Eurkea!’’ moment? how did you decide on your first “set” of flavors?*

_For me I really wanted a great melon vape, so Madrina was my Eureka moment. However, for my husband and many others, Mother’s Milk has been the magic. *I had around 180 recipes before I chose my first 4.*_
*Can you describe your ‘mixing’ area?*

_I have a clean room that was built out in my warehouse. It is a sterile mixing environment._
*Every Tom, **** and Harry is now producing e liquid and claiming that it’s ‘Premium’ or ‘Gourmet’. In your opinion what actually makes an e-liquid ‘premium’ or ‘Gourmet’ – how are they different to a standard juice?*

_That is a GREAT question, and one I wish more individuals would ask. For me “premium” means a liquid that is made with the highest quality ingredients and it is a liquid that is created in a sterile environment. I take a lot of pride in what I do, and my number one concern is creating a product that IS a healthy alternative to smoking. Premium liquids should not break down, they should be complex and full bodied, and they should be created with care._
*We read you once sat for 9 hours straight and still in the end the juice ‘was not quiet right’… what gets you through those road blocks?*

_A lot of great music and sugar free Red Bull. ? For me, those times are frustrating, but fun! It is like a painting….making small tweaks until it is just right._
*How do you relax after a day of mixing?*

_I love being outside, so sometimes being in a clean room most of the day is tough. When I am done I enjoy swimming, running, or just sitting outside with a cold beer. ?_
*What is your (idea of an) all day vape? Do you have a “favourite” flavour? What is your favourite category of e Liquids for your personal vaping? Fruity, tobacco-based, sweet, and so forth?*

_For me an all day vape should not be too strong, but at the same time it needs to provide complexity. I LOVE fruit flavors. Madrina was my ADVs for 9 months. It was always a joke with my partners, people would ask “Pip, what are you vaping?” and they would all look at the person and say, “Madrina!” in unison. I would also vape Sucker Punch a few times a week. However, I have now been on The King for 2 months…it is not fruity at all._
*What types of hardware (mods, tanks, cartos, etc.) do you use when testing your liquids? Is there any specific hardware that provides the best ‘vape’ for your eLiquids?*

_ These are great questions. I test my liquids in everything from a carto to a dripper. I want to make sure that everyone, no matter what device they are using, can enjoy my products. However, since my liquids are higher VG, they do taste best in RBAs. I like to build around .4 to.8.to get the most flavor._
*Are your juices steeped for customers or do you recommend a ‘home steep’ amount of time to get the best out of the juice? If they are pre-steeped, how long for?*

_My liquids are pre-steeped and ready to vape. They generally sit between 1 to 2 weeks before shipment. However, as with all great liquids they get better with age. I once found a bottle of Mother’s Milk that was around 6 months old….it was AMAZING! But all the liquids taste beautiful, and full bodied at the time of purchase._
*Why should our readers buy Suicide Bunny e-liquid? Are your ingredient organic or locally sourced?*

_People should purchase my products because they can be assured that the liquid is pure, mixed in lab grade conditions, and made with the highest quality ingredients. All of my ingredients are U.S. made. My VG is USP (Kosher grade) and my PG is actually USP-EP (Pharmaceutical grade). My nicotine is extracted in the purest way possible, and all of my flavorings come from the top end U.S. flavoring manufacturer. For me it has never been about the “dollar” but it has always been about creating the highest quality product that I can. Being very health conscious, I worry about what I put into my body and others should too. I truly just desire to create quality products that provide people a healthy alternative to smoking._
*Tell us a bit about your new range of e-liquids, Kings Crown.*

_I am so excited about the new line. For me, I feel like I have grown as an artist, and the liquids showit. There are currently 4 flavours: The King, Bound By The Crown, Fight Your Fate & Claim Your Throne._
*It took 8-9 months to get the first four Suicide Bunny e liquids. When working on the new King Crown range: How long did it take to go from an idea to the final product?*

_The idea for King’s was birthed about 5 months ago. I felt like Suicide was complete…I had expressed everything I could artistically with that line. With King’s I wanted to share my journey as a liquid creator. Each label expresses an emotion or experience I have gone through on this journey. Creating the recipes, I followed the same organic pattern I did when I was creating Suicide…each of the flavors in King’s still has that “bunny” flare, but they are very different from Suicide Bunny._
*and, who rules the house; the King or the Bunny?*

_ HAHA….I think all great houses take a balance of both. ?_
*Where do you think the eCigarette industry is headed? What do you think the next big thing in vaping will be?*

_ This industry is amazing, it is evolving at such a rapid pace…it is exciting! I believe that both hardware and liquids will continue to evolve and improve. I think the public is becoming more educated on liquids, which makes me happy. I like to see individuals care about what they are consuming. I believe that vaping will continue to expand…and continue to save lives!_
*Is there anything else you’d like to say to your UK fans?*

_ I would just like to say THANK YOU! Your love and support means more to me than you will ever know. For me…this is my passion, and it is a true pleasure to have the opportunity to share it with people all over the world._

_source_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------

